# Say a prayer for my niece



## SkyofAngels

My niece Elvira (we all call her shortie) just got admitted into the hospital, _again_. She has been having a lot of health problem lately. They think she might have a severe case of crohns disease( her mother and her father both have it). She is such a great kid, she is eleven. For the past four years she has donated every cent of her allowance to St. Judes children hospital. She started figure skating when she was four she loved it and was a very dedicated skater(six days a week from 5am to 10pm on weekends) it was a huge part of her life, three years ago my sisters husband left her and she was pregnant and got very ill(crohns disease) Shortie quit skating and stayed home to take care of her mother who had to remain in her bed all day. She took such good care of her. Her goal is to start her own animal rescue she has done quite a few rescues herself. She is a wonderful little girl. Today is her birthday, The doctors said she will be in the hospital for at least a week I feel so bad for her she looks so sad. Please everyone say a prayer that they will find out what is wrong with her soon and they fix it so she can go back to being her normal cheerful happy self. 
Here are some pictures of her and her family (The guy is her stepfather he is nice) at her beauty pageant. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## nabisho

*Prayers from Nevada*

and wishing her the very best of luck.

NAB & G2-G47


----------



## SkyofAngels

More pictures( now that I figured out how you are all in trouble)


----------



## SkyofAngels

Poor kid just can't catch a break, last year due to a contractors mistake their house collapsed and she lost everything they just barely escaped with their lives. They lost three pets too. 
I tell you when it rains it pours


----------



## KIPPY

Elvira, is in my prayers.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Kristen, Elvira is a lovely girl and I will certainly remember her in my prayers. I know Crohn's disease can be pretty bad but from what I understand it is manageable. My brother-in-law also has it.

This is a link to Wikipedia on Crohn's disease.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crohns_disease


----------



## TheSnipes

She sure is a pretty girl. How unfair it is for kids who have to live with things like that.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Best wishes for your niece to have a speedy recovery....she looks and sounds like a lovely person.

Linda


----------



## maryjane

What a terrible thing to have happen to a young person. I will certainly keep her in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope she is able to feel better soon and get home at least. It must be especially hard to be in the hospital on your birthday. She obviously has a very big heart and deserves better, if only we could argue that fact with someone!! Are those your children in your picture with your signature? I enjoy seeing them on all of your posts lately, they are quite beautiful babies.


----------



## Skyeking

Your niece, Elvira is definitely a lovely girl, both inside and out.

Sending my best wishes for a wonderful birthday and everything that goes with it.

She is in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you and Elvira.


----------



## Cricket

Will most definatley send out good energie and prayers! I hope things will turn around quickly for her... good luck


----------



## Feefo

Adding my positive thoughts too!

Cynthia


----------



## Margarret

Love and healing thoughts are being sent her way. She is a beautiful girl.

Margaret


----------



## SkyofAngels

maryjane said:


> What a terrible thing to have happen to a young person. I will certainly keep her in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope she is able to feel better soon and get home at least. It must be especially hard to be in the hospital on your birthday. She obviously has a very big heart and deserves better, if only we could argue that fact with someone!!* Are those your children in your picture with your signature*? I enjoy seeing them on all of your posts lately, they are quite beautiful babies.


Yes those are my two lil munchkins
Thank you everyone for your prayers she has been through so much today, right now they just cut a two inch gash on her arm to see if her blood clots well, earlier they kept trying to put an iv in and then when they finally got it in she got sick from the iron drip, not the way to spend your birthday.


----------



## Jazicat

I will say prayers and send healing thought too. It must be so hard to be young and ill. I hope that despite a difficult day all her birthday wishes come true.


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, join my fellow site members in wishing all the best for Elvira!!

She IS a beatiful young lady and her desire to do animal rescue is admirable! 

Sending HEALING THOUGHTS. I know you will let her know that we are all pulling for her!! 

I know her Birthday wish would be to leave the hospital as soon as possible!

With LOVE and HUGS

Shi


----------



## flitsnowzoom

My thoughts and prayers for a fast recovery for Miss Elvira. She sounds like a charming, loving and lovely young lady. 



I know today wasn't the best birthday in the world for her, but nonetheless, 
I wish her a *Happy Birthday!!*  and best wishes for a speedy recovery from this little spell of nasty health. She'll have more to celebrate when she gets home, I'm sure.


----------



## Reti

I too wish her all the best, a happy belated birthday and a speedy recovery.
She is a beautiful young lady.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey

Hoping and praying for the best. I've known a few people with Crohn's, sure hate to see it in one so young.

Pidgey


----------



## littlestar

Kristen, Your poor niece, I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Tell her happy Belated Birthday from me. She is very beautiful and thank you for sharing pictures of her.


----------



## theAussie

*could I?*

I was touched by this story. I do not know if you are aware of it, but I am disabled and at age 39, I have 2 incurable conditions, have had 52 operations and am mostly bedbound with a full time carer. I know what it is like to have a lot of very bad pain, I have to sleep in a cpap mask and have many a time come close to leaving this life behind.

*I would like to ask permission to do 2 things.*

Firstly, may I send to her a copy of my latest children's book, hand signed to her? I give many away to sick and ill people and though it is a kid's book, this is a book for all ages and has a special message about looking on the positive side of life no matter what the outer circumstances. Terry will vouch for me and has a copy of this book as do 3 other members on this board, no 4 I think. I would also like to know her favourite colour as my Mum makes really lovely hand made bead necklaces and earrings and I know she would be delighted to make her a one of a kind special present from Tasmania Australia. 

Secondly, I have a very special and very beautiful prayer room in my home. May I have permission to do a very special offering and prayer for this lovely and beautiful young woman. I offer flowers from my garden, incense, coloured candles etc and I take a photo of the altar when it is all lit up at night and then put the text of the persons name over the photo then send it to them to have. I spend time in prayer and make offerings of beautiful things and pray that this person will feel my prayer and receive healing and support. I have done this for a lot of people on ST and I know they will also vouch for me in this. I do these prayers for all beings, animals, birds who have passed away, people who have passed away, or sick and ill animals, birds and humans. 

If I can do this for this young woman, *please PM me* and I will put a little 'love package' together for her and send it from Tasmania. She sounds like someone I would love to get to know and I think we would understand each other. 

love and light
*Susan Macauley - Aussie Kid's Author *- former motivational speaker and breakfast radio show announcer. Latest book can be found here www.greenfrogregatta.com


----------



## SkyofAngels

Susan, 
I don't know what to say I am so touched and I know that she will be also she was so touched when I told her how everyone was praying for her, I will send you my moms address since she is living there since their house fell down. Both her and I are the Girly girls in the family and everything is PINK!

Thank you everyone she is feeling stronger so your prayers are working and it is comforting to her to know that she has so many people pulling for her. They have ruled out the crohns disease and have transported her to oncology for now they did a mri and they said they don't see any tumors but she does have a serious problem with her blood but they don't know what it is, they have all so many specialist and meetings of groups of doctors and they are all stumped as to what the problem is. Right now they are just trying to keep her in bed cause she keeps asking if she can go on her go cart But today she had some color in her cheeks. The first time in over a month she has been looking really pale she said she is feeling like she has more energy so she is meeting with the head hemotology tomorrow I hope they figure it out soon and it isn't something bad I don't know why all these specialists are so stumped.  
and stop drawing so much blood, they are drawing it out as fast as they are pumping it in...


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Sky, Elvira (and the whole family) will get a kick out of Susan's book, guaranteed. 

Please keep us posted and let us know what we can do. Just tell her all her "aunts and uncles" from all over the world are sending up prayers for her to get well soon.


----------



## mr squeaks

Thank you, Kristen for your update about Elvira! We all, of course, will continue to send her our best LOVE and HEALING THOUGHTS!

And, Susan, what a lovely and gracious response! I know Elvira will be thrilled! You are truly a VERY SPECIAL LADY!!

With LOVE and HUGS to ALL

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Susan's book is, indeed, wonderful and charming. I know Elvira will love it! Thank you for being so kind, Susan!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat

I'm glad that Elvira is feeling a little and will continue praying for her. 

Susan's book is absolutely adorable and a wonderful story. She is also known for her compassion and kindness. She must have learned it from her mum who loves making jewelry and is another very kind woman.


----------



## theAussie

*have sent a PM*

I'm sorry for the delay, but have sent off a PM and will get to work on that package for Elvira this very day. I also will do an offering for her in the next 2 days, in my altar room and take photos of this and send them on to you via PM as well. I will get some flowers from my Mums garden next door as part of the offering and am hoping that her pink flowers are out. 

So tell her that she has a package coming from down under. I am only sad it can take 2 - 3 weeks to reach you from all the way down here. 

Where is the embarrassed smiley??????  You people are way too kind!  It is only a small thing to send a package to a sick little girl. I am very happy to have the chance to do it and I thank you for it. 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## KO Loft

will pray for her and all that are sick


----------



## theAussie

*very quickly*

The little parcel went off today - but it normally takes 2 weeks and up to 3 weeks to some places from all the way down here. A few little jewelry items and a book which I hope brings a smile. The photos I will send by PM in a day or two - the batteries went flat in my digital in the middle of my taking them but I am sure I got enough and the batteries should be recharged by today. I've been very tired the last few days and have just woken up after 12 hours and am going back to sleep.

Goodnight all
love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Maggie-NC

Nighty night Susan - sleep tight and may God bless you.


----------



## maryjane

Kristen, I'm glad Shortie is feeling a bit better and so sorry to hear that they haven't diagnosed her yet. It must be very frightening to not know what is wrong with her. There are certainly some people in my house over here praying for her and for your family.  I hope she continues to feel better each day and they find out quickly what to treat her for so she can heal all the sooner. 

Susan, you a remarkable woman. It sounds like you have gone through so much and still have kept your upbeat attitude, which must be very difficult at times!! I am inspired by the way you live your life, no matter how hard it is to do so. That is what I love about Pigeon Talk, there are so many good people here with so many good hearts and I know when I'm having a rough day, it cheers me up to just hear everyone's everyday on-goings. I especially love your signature quote and have pondered it many times.


----------



## Victor

*Kristen, I just read the post about the beautiful young lady, Shortie. I will keep her and her family in my prayers. It is hard when children especially have to deal with problems. My 5 year old grandson has asthma and is such a positive fighter...won't even miss swim classes. I bet she is so much like him. Kids are something, aren't they? Sometimes we grown ups can learn from them.

Susan, you are something too...really a special person. 

Bless all.*


----------



## theAussie

*I finally got my photo edit program working*

I'm sorry it took much longer than it should, due to recharging batteries and then pc problems but I am about to email the photos of the prayer offering that was made for Shortie *(Elvira) here in Tasmania. I will just put up a photo of the 2 bracelets that my Mum hand made, I hope she will like them - fingers crossed. I also raided my mums garden, for pink flowers and though she did not have many (due to some realy feirce weather here) I put some coloured leaves in the vase too, so maybe you could show her the picture of her flowers, sadly I cannot hand them to her. Do you think the bracelets are appropriate, it is so hard to know what young men and women like these days. I hope so, they are the type you just put on and they go around about 3 times and fit all sizes. We call them memory bracelets here. I thought I would be safe with the pink one and the white one may look lovely with some of those other pretty outfits she has - anyway, I have sent up a prayer that Elvira will soon have a diagnosis and will not have to spend so much time in hospital in the future. A belated happy birthday from me. Her parcel is on the way!









Here are the bracelets I sent, do you think she will like them. I put them on my prayer altar next to some of the birds feathers I have on there, for you said she loves and cares for wildlife

Flowers for Elvira









I will send the links to the other 8 photos via PM now to you. 
love and light
Susan xxxx
PS - If anyone is requiring prayers, for whatever reason, I have a room set up for this purpose, so no matter what you may need, I will pray. It doesn't matter what religion you may be, I believe prayers are heard. So be it bird or human, I will pray for them if you let me know and will make an offering - this usually is flowers, I turn on fairy lights, light coloured candles, burn special incense and things like that. I always feel SO thankful at the opportunity to do something for another person, sometimes when you are disabled you feel like you cannot do something, but I can pray!!!


----------



## mr squeaks

How absolutely BEAUTIFUL and thoughtful, Susan!! 

Elvira will be sure to love your lovely gifts! You are an incredible and talented lady!

Squeaks and I send you LOVE, HUGS and LOADS OF HEALING AND CHEERFUL THOUGHTS!


----------



## Margarret

Susan, 

The bracelets are very beautiful and I think she will love them. Who would not! Likewise your altar is lovely and it is apparent it was created with love. It is a very kind thing you are doing. I think prayer is a very active thing to do and I agree that it doesn't matter what religion , or no religion for that matter, the prayer is for. Thank you for sharing the pictures with us. 

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom

What a gracious gift from the heart. You touch so many more than just Elvira's family with your lovely pictures, prayers, and thoughts.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Susan, everything is so lovely. Thank you for enriching our lives through your kindness.


----------



## SkyofAngels

Susan, Thank you they are beautiful and she will love them that was really so kind of you, Elvira met with the head of hemotolgy yesterday they drew alot of blood and they are testing for all kinds of blood disorders and also leukemia and things like that which is pretty stressful for everyone on this end. We will know the results in two weeks so now we play the waiting game.


----------



## theAussie

*ohhh.....*

It is very hard to wait for results of health tests, I know. It is a trying time, a time when you feel nervous and I am sure that this must be hard on the family and on Elvira herself. * I am praying that the time will go by swiftly *and the answers will come and they will be able to pinpoint any issue and then, you can go forward and start to address the problem. I know that from my own experience how awful it is when tests keep coming back negative and the search goes on. *Because you NEED that starting point*, you need the information to know what you are fighting. I am grateful though that these tests are occuring though it must be hard on one so young, but so much these days can be cured or contained if it is caught quickly. One of my diseases took 6 years to diagnose and I was told there was nothing showing on the tests so therefore it was in my head. I was so happy actually, when finally I was diagnosed and then finally I knew what I was up against and I met others with the same condition and I did not feel so lonely. I thought it was all just me and maybe it was in my head. But no, it was not the case. That condition is a bad one and is very painful and the last time I read up on it I saw it had a one in eleven suicide rate. Now that is so sad to me yet I can understand that. I have no problems sharing that this condition is one that sees my bladder bleed internally and my bladder wall has completely broken down. The reason I have had so many operations is that over 30 of them were procedures done on my bladder. So to finally be diagnosed correctly was a good thing for me as I then knew, there was something wrong and there were others out there going through the same thing.

I will also be praying that this will soon be over and Elvira and her lovely family (how lovely they are in the photos) will be sorted out and if there is something wrong, that the doctors will be skillfull in their diagnosis and treatment of her. I think she is a shining light that young woman. I can tell from those photos that she is a talented, dedicated, brave young woman. 

Blessings to her and to all of your family
PS - I hope the photos I sent worked out and you could view them ok
love and light

Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## theAussie

*is it there yet *

You know the offering I made for this precious young woman, the flowers I took the photo of are still all alive and still in the vase - I think it is amazing, *they look as fresh as when I offered them*. I hope the package arrives very soon, it could be any day now.

thinking of you all
love Susan xxxx


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you Susan for all your prayers and flowers for this young girl and for your offer to pray for any of our members intentions. That is remarkable that the flowers are still fresh.

God Bless you.


----------



## SkyofAngels

I haven't been on for awhile my life has been pretty chaotic, I just wanted to say that Susans package arrived yesterday. It was so wonderful, She LOVED the book frogs are her favorite and everything in her room is frogs so it was a perfect match. The bracelets are beautiful and the pink one matches her pageant dress (the one in the photos) she has another pageant on November 4th. Thats why my life has been crazy it is my daughters and my sons first pageant and the prep work is insane. Well she is planning on wearing the bracelets in the pageant. She is really an amazing child, I don't know how she deals with everything she is up against and the not knowing it would drive me mad, It already is and its not my body. She tries to keep upbeat all I keep thinking is I wish I had a magic wand and I could fix everything and rid the world of all its suffering. So no one would have to be sick or unhappy ever. So far we haven't gotten any results to any of the tests but I will keep everyone updated when the come in, Thank you all for your prayers


----------



## Reti

That was such a beautiful thing from Susan to send the book and bracelets. Bless you Susan.

Please keep us updated on any tests results. I do hope and pray it something transient and her suffering will be over soon.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*God Is Soooo Great!!!....*

OK, I'LL TRY TO MAKE THIS QUICK, SO FORGIVE ALL THE CAPS...NO TIME FOR EDITING AND SUCH...

GOD IS WITH YOUR FAMILY, KRISTEN....ESPECIALLY 'SHORTIE'! 

1ST, THE FLOWERS THAT SUSAN OFFERED ON HER ALTAR ARE STAYING FRESH!

2ND, FUNNY HOW YOUR NIECE LOVES FROGS...I HAVE THEM ALL OVER MY HOUSE AND GARDENS....F-R-O-G-....FULLY RELY ON GOD!

3RD, TODAY I HAD ALOT OF PROBS. WITH MY DODGE DEALERSHIP NOT HONORING THEIR SO-CALLED 'DEAL' AND I HAD SIGNED THE PAPERS WITHOUT READING FINE PRINT! UGH! SO WHILE THESE GUYS ARE MAKING ME WAIT...I START SPEAKING WITH THE RECEPTIONIST. I FELT LIKE SOMETHING WAS WRONG IN MY SPIRIT, SO AFTER THE REGULAR CHIT-CHAT, I ASKED HER IF SHE WAS FEELING OK. WITH TEARS IN HER EYES, SHE SAYS SHE IS SCHEDULE FOR YET ANOTHER SURGERY DUE TO CROHN'S DISEASE. I TOLD HER THAT THE SURGERY WOULD GO WELL AND THAT I WOULD PRAY, BUT ALSO, AS AN RN I HAD TAKEN CARE OF ALOT OF PERSONS WITH THE DISEASE.....MANY OF WHOM I GAVE THE BOOK, 'PATIENT HEAL THYSELF', AND THEY HAD BETTER THAN GREAT RESULTS MOST OF WHICH WERE TOTALLY SYMPTOM FREE WITHING 6 MONTHS. THE AUTHOR, JORDAN S. RUBIN HAD A LIFE THREATENING BATTLE WITH CROHN'S AND WAS HEALED THROUGH PRAYER AND ALTERNATIVE MEDICINE.
I WOULD LIKE TO SEND YOUR FAMILY THIS BOOK ASAP BECAUSE HOW STRANGE THAT A FEW HOURS AGO I WAS JUST RECOMMENDING THIS BOOK TO THE DODGE RECEPTIONIST AND THEN SIGN ON TO PIGEON LIFE AND HERE ARE ALL THESE POSTS AND BEAUTIFUL PICS OF SHORTIE FIGHTING A SIMILAR BATTLE! IF YOU PM ME YOUR ADDRESS TONIGHT, I'LL ORDER IT FROM AMAZON AND HAVE IT SENT DIRECTLY TO YOU!
OF COURSE IT GOES WITHOUT SAYING, THAT MY PRAYERS WILL BE WITH YOU GUYS....TONIGHT I WILL OFFER A 20MIN. DIVINE MERCY PRAYER FOR SHORTIE AND FAMILY. I'LL ALSO SEND YOU THE PRAYER CARD TO WHICH I REFERRED.

HERE IS THE DESCRIPTION OF THE BOOK...I COPIED IT FROM AMAZON TO PASTE HERE FOR EVERYONE....I HOPE IT WILL BE A BLESSING FOR SHORTIE AND ANYONE ELSE WHO MAY PURCHASE IT.

Book Description
Author Jordan Rubin, N.M.D., C.N.C., survived terminal Crohn’s disease. This story of his experience with alternative medicine and the cure that he eventually discovered in homeostatic soil organisms and the Maker’s Diet gives hope to everyone with an incurable disease. ‘No matter what health challenges plague you today, there is hope for an answer.’ So says Jordan Rubin in the introduction to this truly unique book. After all, he knows: Once at death’s door, he turned his life around. This book details how you too can make lasting changes in your life. In these pages, you will learn the health secrets that allowed our ancestors to live long, diseasefree lives. You will learn how to regain your health if you’ve lost it or how to maintain the excellent health that you currently enjoy and even slow premature aging. If you’re looking for an optimal health plan for you and your family that is validated by history, science and our Creator, then buckle up; you’re in for a wild ride!

BY THE WAY, I WAS HEALED FROM LEUKEMIA AT AGE 19 WITH PRAYER AND HERBAL CONCOCTIONS THIS OLD LADY IN OUR NEIGHBORHOOD MADE UP FOR MY DAD TO GIVE ME THREE TIME DAILY AND THEN HEALED AGAIN FROM UTERINE CANCER AT AGE 24 IMPLEMENTING PRAYER AND HERBS!!!!
MAY THE DIVINE MERCY OF JESUS BLESS YOUR FAMILY WITH COMPLETE HEALING! AMEN!

I'LL AWAIT YOUR PM KRISTEN! GOD IS BLESSING YOU GUYS ALREADY!!! WOW!


----------



## theAussie

*ahhh so glad it arrived!*

Oh I am so glad the little package arrived and I hope there were no breakages?? I tried to bubble wrap each thing so they would arrive in one piece. Yes the book is about a frog race up and down a flooded driveway in Australia and of course since writing it a few years ago now, the term we use for our footwear in Australia is 'thongs' - this of course now, especially in the USA means the undies - I call them dental floss undies  - but I will not change the book because it is so AUSSIE TO SAY MY THONGS - and over here we mean something we wear on our feet. In fact part of the reason I brought out the book was I wanted it to be VERY VERY AUSTRALIAN. We are losing our Aussie-ness I feel and so I wanted my book to be TRUE BLUE. So I hope she worked it out that what I think you call flip-flops, are thongs to us.

Oh how WONDERFUL that she loved that bracelet and will wear it. I am so HAPPY to know that as will my Mum who made it.

I wanted to put up this picture from the back of the book. It is me, wearing my thongs on my feet and with my beautiful dog Taylor










Taylor passed away on Monday of this week and I have been very sad and spending a great deal of time at prayer for him. But Taylor will live on, in my book and I know he brings a smile to many. I had nearly 12 years with Taylor and he did not suffer at the end - so this is a tribute to him too. I lost one of my best friends and it has been hard, but Taylor and I will live on, connected in my little humble book.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx

PS - I would also like to say that Terry who was very supportive in my time of grief, lost one of her own dogs only a few days before Taylor too, she may not have mentioned it but I want to, for I would like to suggest humbly that we also pray for Terry and her own sadness.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Hi Susan,

My condolences on your loss of Taylor....I'm sure he and Terry's Schatzie are enjoying sharing stories of their wonderful parents while playing together over the Rainbow Bridge!

With Prayers for God's healing upon you!


----------



## Reti

Susan, I am so sorry you lost Taylor.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

theAussie said:


> PS - I would also like to say that Terry who was very supportive in my time of grief, lost one of her own dogs only a few days before Taylor too, she may not have mentioned it but I want to, for I would like to suggest humbly that we also pray for Terry and her own sadness.


Thank you, Susan. My pigeon friends did know about Schatzie, and I received many lovely posts here on Pigeon-Talk. Your kindness and consideration for all is very much appreciated.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels

I am so sorry to both of you. I will pray for you both.
p.s. Terry I love your avatar it is so cute


----------



## theAussie

*thank you*

Thank you for your kind words over my losing my best friend this week (next to my husband) - Taylor was a very special dog and David and I both miss him very much indeed and have had a few crying sessions in each others arms. But I console myself with almost 12 beautiful years with the most devoted loyal dog ever, he was always with me, always within one metre of me at ALL times and so I miss his presence deeply but pray each day for him. And he went peacefully and with both of us with him and with dignity and many people have joined with me in some lovely prayers and tributes to him. He has a beautiful resting place in our yard which I can see from the window here. Thank you to you all


----------



## TAWhatley

SkyofAngels said:


> I am so sorry to both of you. I will pray for you both.
> p.s. Terry I love your avatar it is so cute


Thank you, Kristen for your prayers. That avatar is a baby Egyptian Goose .. I was thinking of changing my avatar again so am glad I got the chance to let you know what that darling little fuzz ball is.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

THE BOOK, 'PATIENT HEAL THYSELF', AND THEY HAD BETTER THAN GREAT RESULTS MOST OF WHICH WERE TOTALLY SYMPTOM FREE WITHING 6 MONTHS. THE AUTHOR, JORDAN S. RUBIN HAD A LIFE THREATENING BATTLE WITH CROHN'S AND WAS HEALED THROUGH PRAYER AND ALTERNATIVE MEDICINE.

When I went online to order the book, I saw that the author had an updated book, 'The Great Physicians RX for health and wellness', for those whom are interested.


----------



## SkyofAngels

*Update*

We got the test results and all of the bad stuff like leukemia came back negative, so we are so thankful for that but she still has no answer so that is tough on her. Her teacher came over today to start her at home tutoring.


----------



## maryjane

Kristen, I'm sorry to hear that there are no conclusive tests but certainly glad that it is not leukemia.  I hope Shortie has a wonderful time at the pageant and that both of your children do, too. Shortie and your family are in our prayers every day and I know that it will work out fine for her in time. Keep up the good thoughts and positive thinking!


----------



## Pidgey

Well, at least that's good news. Bless her heart, I sure hope they figure it out soon.

Pidgey


----------



## SkyofAngels

*Update*

First I wanted to thank everyone for their good wishes for my niece. I haven't been on much lately and I wanted to update everyone. 
Well, right now they are trying different medicines on Shortie and trying to see which ones work for her. She hasn't been to school in the past four months so we are concerned about her having to repeat. Right now most of the concern has turned towards her mother, as I mentioned in my first post my sister has a severe case of Crohn's disease. One of the worst things for a crohns disease sufferer is stress. Well, my sister has really been under attack lately. Her house collapsed and they lost EVERYTHING. Shortly before that she was in an accident where they were stopped at a red light and a drunk driver smashed into her side of the car, she has had several surgeries but has yet to regain use of her right arm(she is right handed, go figure). Then her daughter became sick and I think when the doctor started mentioning the different things it could be it scared her to the point of a crohns outbreak. She has been in the hospital for the past two months. Its been really hard. She has had three surgeries, five blood transfusions, and basically been through hell and back and she is worse than she started. She is not getting very good care, She is in excrutiating pain. They are supposed to give her morphine every three hours per her doctors orders and the nurses aren't doing it or responding to her calls. So when she asked a nurse about this after she had been nine hours without any pain meds. the nurse said that she is not the only patient that they have and she is not going to come in every three hours to give her meds. She then took away my sisters call button. So Elvira(my sister) tried to call my mom but the nurse heard her and took away her phone. When my mom got their she talked to patient care who didn't believe her until they went there and found my sisters phone and call button under the nurses desk in the hallway. Which sparked a huge investigation and they found out that the morphine is being signed out every three hours but my sister isn't getting it. So they think one of the nurses has a drug problem. Well now NONE of the nurses want to help her. She is on medication that has basically killed all of her immunity. They left her pick line opened and she got a blood infection. Then they put her on Remicade which says do not take if you have had an infection in the past three months and they gave it to her while she had an active blood infection. Her doctor who hasn't been there at all this whole time comes in and says that no more pain meds even though my sister is still in so much pain, the doctor said it will start to subside in three or four days so I guess she is supposed to just suck it up or something. They said the crohns outbreak has affected her throughout her entire system(which is why she hasn't been able to eat in four months) from her esophagus to her colon so now they want to give her a (darn I forgot the name some colon bag that hangs on your side) and I guess they plan to remove her colon all together. She already has a tube in her neck for her iv since they couldn't get an iv in her after over two hundred times of trying(ya she counted) so now she has this tube for at least a year. She is really going through alot right now. Shortie is now really depressed. Elvira is so upset cause she was in fro her birthday, her anniversary, her sons anniversary and she will be in for christmas and new years. So if you have a chance to say a prayer for my sister too I would really appreciate it. 
Thanks for reading all of this I know it was long.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I'm so sorry that your family is having such a horrible time. My thoughts and prayers for your sister, niece and the whole family are coming your way.

It won't make it easier but it sounds like a medical malpractice suit is in order here. To force your sister to suffer like that, and then to blame her for demanding the meds that were ordered for her is not right.  Something is really odd --when I had to had morphine, there was at least two people that had to sign that the medicine was withdrawn from the drug locker and that it was added to my pump. To prevent someone covering up for someone else, the patient (if conscious) was asked to read the drug label and watch it being added into the device. 
If possible, I'd get her out of that hospital asap and get her somewhere else. I wouldn't trust them to care for her and I sure wouldn't let them operate on her without an outside consult. Isn't there a national Crohn's organization and advocate group that can help out?
Good luck, thoughts and prayers, and stay strong.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Kristin, I have been thinking about you lately and wondered how your niece was doing. I am so sorry to read about your sister. It does sound like she is in a desperate situation. If you can, I would try to get her moved to another hospital.

I will continue to remember your niece and your sister in my prayers.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so very sorry your sister and niece are continuing to have such terrible problems. We'll be keeping them in our thoughts and hoping that things will quickly improve for both of them.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes

Your sister's family most certainly has grounds for a malpractice suit or suits, unfortunately it will go against the doctor and the hospital, the nurses don't carry it. However, they'll probably be fired, and so they should be for behaving like medieval sadists rather than health care practitioners. 

More importantly, is there any hope of getting your sister into another doctor's care and into a different hospital? The one she is in should be investigated! She needs better care, and no mistake, Crohn's can be fatal if severe enough.
one thing that will make your family's situation better would be getting your sister into a better facility. I hope they can do that.

So sorry you are going through all of this, and I hope things start to get better for her once she gets her colostomy. So sorry your niece is still unwell too. Their family is really having more than their share of bad luck!


----------



## mr squeaks

GOOD HEAVENS, Kristen! Your update sounded like something out of a medical horror novel! How awful!!  

I do hope your sister can be moved and something done to compensate her for all the pain and misery she has been through!!

Sending LOVE and HUGS to ALL

Shi


----------



## Margarret

Kristen,

Tell your family to document each and every incident with the hospital and staff. Make sure her doctor knows what is going on. I'm so sorry your sister and family are going through this. Definitely, if you could move her to another facility it would be best, but sometimes that isn't possible. I will add my prayers to others that she and your niece recover.

Margaret


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry to read the horrible news.
This is malpractice and if possible move her to another hospital. 

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes

flitsnowzoom said:


> Isn't there a national Crohn's organization and advocate group that can help out?


There is, the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation, and they can be reached on the web here:

http://www.ccfa.org/

I think her family should talk to someone there.


----------



## Skyeking

Kristen

I'm so sorry to read this update. 
Your family has been thru enough.

I hope your sister can get to a better facility where she will get the care she needs and that you can get a good lawyer too. 

Sending thoughts and apecial prayers for a healing for your sister and niece.


----------



## SkyofAngels

Thank you, I know that she wanted to move to another hospital but it is hard because her doctor works exclusively in this hospital, her doctor is supposed to be the best in the area and my sister has been seeing her since she was nine so they have history, but she feels her doctor isn't listening to her anymore and she is looking into finding another doctor but for now she is stuck. I am going to check out that website now.


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm So Sorry to Read About Your Sister My Thougths And Preys Are With You And Your Whole Family. 

A Lawyer is What Your Sister Needs That Is Horrible What This Hospital Has Done. Hope She Looks Into Getting A Lawyer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Isn't it sad that sometimes you can't even trust a doctor to do the right things in times like this?
I hope the storm ends soon and a bright rainbow fills your family's sky. You guys could really use some relief after all of this, I'm sure!
Sending love and prayers~

- Becky and the pidgies


----------



## theAussie

Shortie sent me an email and told me about her Mum *but I had no idea that this situations was so dreadful.* My goodness, I am sad to say, that I have experienced similiar treatment from some nurses as I have had 52 operations and some of them just should NOT be there. No compassion at all. 

All I can do from here, I think is pray and *I will be putting up a big prayer and offering in the hope that some light comes through these dark clouds for this family. *

I will send you a PM as I have something to ask you.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## theAussie

*sorry*

it was an email I sent - I just couldn't keep to that 1000 character limit.


----------



## Feefo

I am so sorry that your sister is being treated so badly, she is so vulnerable and dependent on the nursing staff! I hope that things improve for her.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane

I am so very sorry for all of the troubles your family is having. Your poor sister, I can't imagine what it must be like for her. I hope she is successful in finding a new doctor that is kind, knowledgeable, and helpful, as well as a new hospital! I know from hospital experiences with my brother, that it can be hell sometimes just trying to get a nurse or aide to even listen to you, let alone get what you need, let alone get it in a timely manner! *Shame on the people who have treated her so badly.* They have forgotten why they became nurses in the first place. . .to help people who desperately (and especially at this point in their lives) need help and compassion. I hope that website can help, maybe they can direct her to an excellent doctor. I don't know if you're comfortable putting her hospital room info in here, or maybe a PO Box, but I for one would love to be able to send her a card at least. Maybe if she had some cards and nice letters from some of us, it would help lift her depression just a bit.  I have been praying every day for Shortie and will add your sister too, what is her name? I know things will get better for you soon, I truly hope it happens very soon!!


----------



## Dezirrae

Kristen, 

I'm so sorry to read about the struggles your family is going through. I wish I had some suggestion other than what's alredy been offered here - and wish there was some way we could help too. Of course Shortie and your sister will be in my family's prayers and I do hope your sister can find another Dr. she's comfortable with and can move to another facility very soon. I know it's difficult to think of lawsuits and keeping notes while trying to find the very best care - but please DO take lots of notes - dates/names/details/photos if you can. Don't rely on memory - the legal system is lengthy  More important for now though (as others have said) is finding a new Dr. and a new hospital. How sad that her long-time Dr. just doesn't seem interested in her well being any longer. I wish you and your family the very best and hope that your lives take a turn for the better very soon!


----------



## SkyofAngels

I told her about the website and she said that she is a member but doesn't seem to be getting any help. She has been taking very detailed notes of everything including pictures of her pick line that they left uncapped which caused her to get the blood infection. Unfortunately things don't seem to be getting any better because they put an iv in her arm in the elbow but whoever did it wrapped that clear medical tape all around her arm instead of justa small piece to hold the iv in place. Then they kept pumping the fluids into her arm and she kept telling them it hurt but they didn't listen(big surprise) so now the skin on her arm popped open and then they tried to cover the wound so she wouldn't get infected but they didn't put enough betadine on so when they went to change the dressing the ripped all the skin off her arm. The plastic surgeon said that she will be scarred for life. Which we already knew because her whole arm looks awful. It looks like she was in a fire and all the skin off her arm was burned off. She told them she wanted to get another doctor so they sent a doctor in that she say about seven years ago when her doctor was on vacation, we thought that this would be a good thing except the second he walked in the door he said Geez you put on about fifty pounds since the last time I saw you so now she feels really bad. I guess he said that because she has been on prednisone for over a month and her face is really bloated. We keep praying that things will turn around but so far things aren't getting any better the doctors said that her body has begun to shut down and now her pancreas(I think that was it I might be wrong I am not a dr.) well I guess something that makes insulin in her body has stopped so now she is diabetic and they are giving her insulin every few hours. I have never even heard of all this stuff happening to someone she has the worst luck of anyone I have ever met. Unbelievable. When will it end?


----------



## SkyofAngels

maryjane said:


> I am so very sorry for all of the troubles your family is having. Your poor sister, I can't imagine what it must be like for her. I hope she is successful in finding a new doctor that is kind, knowledgeable, and helpful, as well as a new hospital! I know from hospital experiences with my brother, that it can be hell sometimes just trying to get a nurse or aide to even listen to you, let alone get what you need, let alone get it in a timely manner! *Shame on the people who have treated her so badly.* They have forgotten why they became nurses in the first place. . .to help people who desperately (and especially at this point in their lives) need help and compassion. I hope that website can help, maybe they can direct her to an excellent doctor. I don't know if you're comfortable putting her hospital room info in here, or maybe a *PO Box, but I for one would love to be able to send her a card at least*. Maybe if she had some cards and nice letters from some of us, it would help lift her depression just a bit.  I have been praying every day for Shortie and will add your sister too, what is her name? I know things will get better for you soon, I truly hope it happens very soon!!


That would be very nice,
Elvira
P.O. box 456
North Haven CT
06473

Or

Elvira Chernovetz
13 North ave.
North Haven CT
06473


----------



## Dezirrae

OMG!! This is the most horrible thing I've ever read happening to a person - do you mind telling me what hospital she is in? Oh I just wish there was something I could do. Just makes me cry and get angry all the same time so I can't even imagine how you and your family feels.

At this point I would even consider getting the addresses for all the board members of that hopital, writing them letters, pounding on their doors, whatever you need to do to get their attention and bring them in to see you sister. Let them see in person the inadequacy of their care.

If there is ANYTHING you can think of that an outsider could do - please let us know. Of course she is, and continues to be, in my prayers.


----------



## SkyofAngels

She is at Yale New Haven Hospital. I don't understand it because I had both of my children at Yale and they were wonderful, but of course that is a different wing. I spoke to a few people that were also at Yale and they said that when you are sick and in there for awhile you get horrible care but if you are in there for something minor or short term like a baby( not that having a baby is minor but you know what I mean) they give good care. I guess they get sick of you after awhile. Or maybe they have hardened their hearts because they are the ones that have to deal with losing their patients and they don't want to get attached. I don't know but I think that once you get to the point were you no longer care and you are hurting people with your carelessness then it is time to make a career change. My sister is fighting for her life because of them and she has two young kids at home that need her, (Shortie and my nephew Christian who just turned Three on the 9th.) Its not fair she has been fighting this disease since she was nine years old. Makes me mad things like this just shouldn't happen.


----------



## maryjane

Kristen, I know your niece's name is Elvira, is that your sister's name too? Not that God won't know who I'm talking about. I've always loved that name, it was one of my favorite songs when I was little.  I am at a loss for words, I'm just so sorry this is all happening.


----------



## SkyofAngels

Yes my sister's name is also Elvira, and my mom, and my grandmother, and my great grandmother, and her mother. We are a very original family


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Blessings, Kristen & Family!

I am so thankful to Dezirrae whom was kind enough to email me the link for this thread....I have not been on PT that much lately due to getting ready for holiday house guests. I have read each post and am totally disgusted with the treatment your sister is receiving!

I'm not sure what the update is presently, however, some of the previous posts have already stated my thoughts of getting a medical malpractice lawyer asap....as soon as he/she is on the scene, the care will improve dramatically; guaranteed! 

Next, try to locate a holistic doctor....there should be some listed resources in the book I sent to Elvira (niece)....you can also show the doctor the book.

Most important is prayer, as you know, and I will continue to do such even moreso on behalf of your family along with any healthcare professionals that need a good Holy Spirit kick in butt! This make me angry as well as embarrassed for the nursing profession!    

I'll keep checking back for updates.
Protection and Healing Blessings to all.


----------



## SkyofAngels

I think she is scared to call a lawyer right now because she is fragile. I can't even got there and see her because I have small children so they don't let me up. She has basically no immunity and I think she is scared that if she calls a lawyer then they will do something that might get her sicker, like the nurse that left her pickline open caused her to get the blood infection that almost killed her. Even if someone has a cold she could die so she keeps trying to get them to like her so that she will get better care but so far they just don't seem to care at all. She pushes the call button and it takes an hour before anyone comes in. They let me up for thanksgiving that was the last time I saw her. I looked at her notes cause she writes everything down and it said they came in to check on her at 7am and than again at 4pm and I left after 10 and no one had come in during that time, She called the nurse a few time and nothing. She either didn't get an answer or one time a different nurse picked up and said that they were busy, I looked out of the room and all the nurses were sitting at the nurses station joking around and hanging out, and its not just my sister cause there was a person a few rooms down who's iv machine beeped non stop for three hours before anyone did anything. I don't know why cause if I knew how I would have done it myself that beeping was driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Someone in your family has to get a malpractice lawyer on the scene asap!
As well as a competent doctor.
Obviously, she is not making headway with trying to 'get the nurses to like her', as they seem like they don't give a (expletive)!
Most certainly they would not do anything to harm her if they know a lawyer is on watch!!!
Better to get one now before it's too late and then have to get one after the fact. She seems to fragile at this point to transfer to another hospital and would not be wise before getting all this on record with a lawyer. Otherwise the hospital says she became ill due to leaving their care.
Most credible med. malpractice firms will not take a penny to start a case asap...which is usually the case with med. malpractice lawsuits....timing is everything! I must read at least 3-4 med. malpractice lawsuits per month involving nurses/docs/facilities....the sooner you get a lawyer on the scene, the better.....In your sister's case, may save her life.


Continued prayers and look forward to good news!


----------



## SkyofAngels

Well she is happy today because apparently snata came early this year and santa (with the help of my sisters husband) Gave my sister two little puppies for christmas, and he even bought two for my mom. So now there are six dogs at my moms house and everyone is very excited. Also she did call a lawyer and he recommended getting a second opinion which she did today and that doctor said that the colostomy doesn't have to be a permanent one only for a year. So she is really happy right now.


----------



## Matt D.

Glad to hear it is getting better. Not out of the woods get but in time you'll get there!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Thanks for the update!
Happy to hear about the Colostomy being temporary! Could be even less than a year...She can also contact a holistic doc to help her heal in half that time with supplements/diet!
The puppies are good medicine as well!
Please share some pics if you get a chance along with their cute names!
Blessings and continued prayer for all!


----------



## Skyeking

CHRISTIN RN said:


> She can also contact a holistic doc to help her heal in half that time with supplements/diet!!


Yes, alot of people can be healed/cured thru nutritional therapy, a good diet and a good nutritionist/holistic Dr. 

Here is one of the top players: http://www.healthline.cc


----------



## maryjane

I'm glad to hear there is a bit of joy running around now at home for your sister and her family.  What kind of puppies are they? And I'm VERY glad to hear that you guys had a chance to talk to an attorney. I don't know if it's possible, but could someone stay with your sister through parts of the day? When I was in the hospital for a week when I was younger, for shoulder surgery, they were very short-staffed and my mom stayed with me pretty much the whole week. She was the one who would go and get the nurse for pain meds, or get water, etc. Maybe someone more "mobile" could stay with her when they have the chance and kind of be her "legs" and voice around there. I have had a candle burning for your family since first hearing of Shortie's health problems (actually it has been a couple candles by now hehe), just remember there are many, many of us praying and thinking of you all.


----------



## SkyofAngels

I went to my moms today and I almost had a cuteness overdose. They just got the four puppies, Shorties is a purebred Yorkie female her name is Sassy, My sister Elvira has a purebred teacup yorkie but he is like a ball is a chunky little guy so his name is porkchop , Then My moms are a Yorkie poo named Jayjay. and the cutest one is my moms shorkie which is a **** zhu-yorkie mix. OMG he is just THE cutest sweetest thing I have ever seen I will put pictures up asap. 
My family has been up there alot lately. My sister Kim is up there all day and then Elviras husband Mark goes up after work around four and then my mom goes up at like 6:30 and stays there until after ten. 
I WANT A SHORKIE so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Reti

They sound like real darlings.
Pics, pleeeeeeease 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Reti said:


> They sound like real darlings.
> *Pics, pleeeeeeease *
> 
> Reti


I second that...


----------



## TheSnipes

SkyofAngels said:


> Well she is happy today because apparently snata came early this year and santa (with the help of my sisters husband) Gave my sister two little puppies for christmas, and he even bought two for my mom. So now there are six dogs at my moms house and everyone is very excited. Also she did call a lawyer and he recommended getting a second opinion which she did today and that doctor said that the colostomy doesn't have to be a permanent one only for a year. So she is really happy right now.


AWESOME and moving in the right direction! What? No puppy pictures yet?


----------

